# 1967 Memory Dodge Charger



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Back in ´67 my parents became proud owners of the new model Dodge Charger. I have fond memories of this car, because when we went on a trip, my dad knocked down the backrests, so my brother and I had a big space to play or snooze. I also loved those rolling headlights. But the car was a lemon, so we sold it less than 2 years later.

When I discovered the mpc Charger kit, I had to have it and build the stock version as close to my dads car a possible. Unfortunately, this kit is a lemon too. Never had such a sloppy moulding with huge flakes, missing parts and things that didn´t fit.

I braved the challenge though, and in the end am very happy with the result. The body-paint I mixed with Aero-Color airbrush acrylic + 25% metallic fluid, covered with a crystal clear coating. All chrome is bare metal.

























Indoor floor is velvet flocked in blue with champagne seats.









The big engine bay has plenty of room for details. In the end I had to sacrafice a fat air filter, because the lid wouldn´t close.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice job on fixing the issues and paint choice!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice job..... I like this car, like all Chargers... You say the real thing was a lemon (what kind of problems your parents had with it)..... something common back in the '60 and '70's....... I've heard stories from a guy that his family had a Dodge dealership in the '60's...... some brand new car arrived at the dealer already with rust stains..... They had to hide them before givig it to the ''lucky'' new owner... So imagine how the car looked like after one year on the road..... it became a rust bucket in no time....


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it looks good and period correct. I've built a lot of my family's old cars, especially my own ones.
if you decide to build another charger, get the Revell version. it's a nicer kit.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

f1steph said:


> Nice job..... I like this car, like all Chargers... You say the real thing was a lemon (what kind of problems your parents had with it)..... something common back in the '60 and '70's....... I've heard stories from a guy that his family had a Dodge dealership in the '60's...... some brand new car arrived at the dealer already with rust stains..... They had to hide them before givig it to the ''lucky'' new owner... So imagine how the car looked like after one year on the road..... it became a rust bucket in no time....


Hello Steph,
thanks for your comment! 
Our Charger was a sunny-day car. On rainy days it would go on strike on random occasions. My mom always got the creeps when she had to drive us kids on those days. Well fortunately, in California that didn´t happen so often. When the trouble whith the automatic transmission started, my dad went ballistic and bought his first Mercedes, a 230 Sedan.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I have the same problem with a 1975 Plymouth Duster back in the mid '80's. On rainy days, at a red light, I had to break with my right foot, putting the car in neutral while still pressing a bit the gas pedal to keep the revs a bit higher. All this to avoid the car to die . I change everything (spark plugs and wires, cap distributor). With no succes.... Only lately, a collegue of mine told me that there was a big resistor that had to be replaced because that was the source of the problem. He did that on one of his old Dodge and that fixed the problem. Well it's too late, the ''Toaster'' is long gone....


----------

